# R.I.P. Fezzik (lots of pictures)



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Had to say goodbye to a good friend yesterday. My daughters cat Fezzik's health had been getting worse over the last month and a half. Fezzik was a cat I got at an animal shelter when he was 3 months old. I took him to the vet and got him tested for FIV and FeLV the results came back negative which was great, but then the vet found a lump. It was about the size of a grape maybe a little bigger, in or around his intestines. She suggested maybe he had swallowed something. He also had a very high fever which indicated some kind of infection. She gave him antibiotics, dewormer, an antiinflamatory and an Enema. She told me to call back in a few days and tell her how he was doing. Well, I did, and he wasnt doing any better. He was eating normally but acted as if he was starving and he also had diarhea and was having trouble controlling his bowels. She told me to give him some oil because she thought it was just something stuck in his intestines. I did that, he ended up puking up everything I feed him after that. 2 days ago I checked to see if the lump the vet had found was still there, it was, it was bigger and a second one had appeared. We never did find out what exactly was going on but Im pretty sure it was cancer, the vets office wanted hundreds of dollars for tests and ultrasounds. No way we could afford it, so we let him go. He was a good cat for my daughter, never once scratched or bit anyone, never even hissed. He was only a year old. I wish I knew what was wrong, but Im glad his suffering has ended, but Im sad he is gone. Now its kitty picture time, thanks for reading.


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful cat.


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

Fezzik like from The Princess Bride? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

